# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  ChimeraTool update: v9.1.1352 29/01/2016

## mohamed73

*ChimeraTool update: v9.1.1352 29/01/2016*    *Direct Unlock, Download/Flash Firmware, Store/Restore Backup, Network Repair*  SM-P555M, SM-P555Y, SM-P555C, SM-P555K, SM-P555L, SM-P555S, SM-P355, SM-P355C, SM-P355Y,SM-T365Y, SM-T365M  *Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Download/Flash Firmware, Store/Restore Backup, Repair EFS, Custom Root(*)*  SM-T677, SM-G903W  *Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Download/Flash Firmware, Store/Restore Backup*  SHV-E210K, SHV-E210L, SHV-E210S, SHV-E220S, SHV-E270K, SHV-E270L, SHV-E270S, SHV-E275K, SHV-E275S, SHV-E300K, SHV-E300S  *Added Custom Root(*) To S6/S6+/Note5 Models For New Security Procedures*  SM-G920I, SM-G925I, SM-N920I, SM-N920G, SM-G925K, SM-G925S, SM-G925L 
(*) Prepared Boot Image Based Permanent Root With Disable Knox Function To Avoid Security Notices

----------


## nader102

السلام عليكم
انا متل الغرقان عندى مشاكل بعدة اجهزة منها اى فون4 بيطلب اى كلاود بتمنى بخدمونى

----------

